# S7 Grafikschreiber



## Lars Weiß (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab für Inbetriebnahmen mal einen kleinen Schreiber programmiert, mit dem man mal auf die Schnelle 8 Realwerte aus einer S7 darstellen kann.
Das Teil kommuniziert via Libnodave und die Graphen zaubert ZedGraph.

An einer Doku arbeite ich noch, aber viel zu erklären gibt es auch nicht wirklich.

Vielleicht kann der einer oder andere es ja gebrauchen 

Den Download gibts hier : http://sites.google.com/site/weisstechnik/ordner


----------



## Senator42 (23 Oktober 2010)

*gut*

hübsche idee
läuft mit netlink light.

ein paar ideen hätte ich noch
1. zeitachse 10min auch in die cfg
2. setting automatisch laden
3. skalierung neu anpassen wenn die werte nicht mehr optimal sind.
bsp: value = 500, später 0,3
abschaltbar!
4. kurven auch farben einstellbar machen
5. fenster ist recht gross

wenn du dazu keine zeit oder lust hast, bau ich das teil nach.
habe sowas schon 1998 für S5 gemacht. das schreibt allerding in access rein.

ansonnsten, prima


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Oktober 2010)

@Senator:

Wenn du das nachbauen willst, Ich hab was ähnliches in meiner Connection Lib, dann brauchst du nicht bei 0 anfangen! Download hier: http://jfk-solutions.de

Mfg.

Ansonsten, sieht nett aus!


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 Oktober 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> hübsche idee
> läuft mit netlink light.
> 
> ein paar ideen hätte ich noch
> ...



Kommt alles auf die ToDO-Liste ! Settings laden hatte ich schon drin, ist auskommentiert, Werte in eine CSV loggen ist ebenso - und Modbus will ich noch implementieren und als Datentype noch Bool und Int (mit Offset und Multiplikator für die skalierung.

An der lust mangelt es nicht, eher an der Zeit...


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 Oktober 2010)

Update ist hochgeladen...CSV funzt


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Oktober 2010)

*Mpi...*

Wo kann man den wenn man Verbindungsart Netlink macht die MPI Adresse angeben? Genauso bei S7Online, wo gebe Ich da die MPI Adresse an? Und TCP mit S7Online geht mit der Stanadrt LibNoDave.dll nicht, wenn du das nutzen willst musst du meine gänderte Version nehmen.

Die ganzen Seriellen Verbindungen welche LibNodave kann gehen nicht, oder?

Mfg.


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 Oktober 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wo kann man den wenn man Verbindungsart Netlink macht die MPI Adresse angeben? Genauso bei S7Online, wo gebe Ich da die MPI Adresse an? Und TCP mit S7Online geht mit der Stanadrt LibNoDave.dll nicht, wenn du das nutzen willst musst du meine gänderte Version nehmen.
> 
> Die ganzen Seriellen Verbindungen welche LibNodave kann gehen nicht, oder?
> 
> Mfg.



Oh,die MPI steht da statisch auf 2...ich änder das mal grad. S7Online ging bei mir auf dem Field-PG, was hast du geändert ? Woran erkenne ich deine .DLL, wüsste nicht das ich eine andere wie die von Zottel habe !?

Die seriellen habe ich nicht drin, nein ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Oktober 2010)

*Jo...*

Jo, aber mit der orginalen libnodave von Zottel geht mit S7Online nur via MPI/PB, und da man bei dir keine MPI Adresse angeben kann dachte ich nur.

Also wenn du via S7Online auch TCP/IP willst kannst du meine geänderte DLL nehmen (die kann auch Routing), aber TCP/IP geht ja auch direkt.
Nur die MPI Addresse sollte einstellbar sein.


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 Oktober 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Jo, aber mit der orginalen libnodave von Zottel geht mit S7Online nur via MPI/PB, und da man bei dir keine MPI Adresse angeben kann dachte ich nur.
> 
> Also wenn du via S7Online auch TCP/IP willst kannst du meine geänderte DLL nehmen (die kann auch Routing), aber TCP/IP geht ja auch direkt.
> Nur die MPI Addresse sollte einstellbar sein.



Eigentlich sollte das Ganze ETH only werden, aber Routing macht die Sache interessant...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Oktober 2010)

*Jo..*

Wenn Routing verwenden willst, mit den seriellen Prokollen geht's aber noch nicht, da Ich keinen Adapter habe, mit welchem Ich das Analysieren könnte!

Mfg.


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 Oktober 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wenn Routing verwenden willst, mit den seriellen Prokollen geht's aber noch nicht, da Ich keinen Adapter habe, mit welchem Ich das Analysieren könnte!
> 
> Mfg.



Was für einen Adapter hättest du denn gerne ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Oktober 2010)

*Warum?*

Warum hasst einen übrig?

Ich hab's mit einem alten von Helmholz probiert (der hat zwar USB, doch das ist nur ein USB-Seriell Wandler). Doch bei diesem ist irgenwie die Firmware kaputt, und die Verbindung bricht immer ab.


----------



## Lars Weiß (25 Oktober 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Warum hasst einen übrig?
> 
> Ich hab's mit einem alten von Helmholz probiert (der hat zwar USB, doch das ist nur ein USB-Seriell Wandler). Doch bei diesem ist irgenwie die Firmware kaputt, und die Verbindung bricht immer ab.



Ich glaube ich habe noch serielle Adapter, MPI und PPI, die braucht bei uns keiner mehr weil alle Anlagen einen CP343-1 Lean haben oder PN-CPU´s sind.


----------



## FrankyB (8 September 2011)

*super Sache*

Hallo,
bin gerade auf der Suche nach der Lösung für mein Modbusproblem auf Deinen S7 Schreiber gestoßen. Leider hat er noch kein Modbusprotokoll, ansonsten würde er 100%ig passen. Ich muss nämlich Daten mitloggen die per Modbus übertragen werden und so ein Schreiber der die Daten dann als CSV speichert währ top. Trotzdem ist es eine super Software die ich sicher noch für meine Hausautomation brauchen werde. 

Danke
Frank


----------



## Lars Weiß (8 September 2011)

Ach ja, da war ja was ... ich geb mich die Tage mal dran...


----------



## FrankyB (8 September 2011)

*das wäre suuuper*

wenn Du das machst, dann würde mich das aus einer echt miesen Lage retten.
Mein Dank dafür würde Dir auf ewig nachschleichen:TOOL:
Frank


----------



## Gerhard K (12 September 2011)

Kann man den Schreiber auch auf mehr Kurven erweitern?Und Autostart beim Hochfahren?
Bin leider eine Niete was Hochsprachen betrifft.
Aber ist echt ein tolles Tool, der Schreiber
LG Gerhard


----------



## bane (12 September 2011)

Gefällt mir auch echt gut, was du da gezaubert hast! Und ich schließe mich der vorangegangenen Frage an: Kann man ihn auch auf Autostart beim  Hochfahren erweitern? Das wäre schon praktisch... so praktisch wie der Inhalt dieses Artikels, hier mehr.
Cheerio
Bane


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 Oktober 2011)

Habe eine neue .Exe hochgeladen, an der implementierung von nmodbus arbeite ich grade. 

Autostart ? Ich versteh die Frage grad nicht, eine Verknüpfung in den Windows Autostart und fertig.


Ach, das Teil heisst ab sofort PlcChartTool...


----------



## funkey (13 Oktober 2011)

Lars, vielen Dank für dein tolles PlcChartTool!! :TOOL:
Das kann ich gut gebrauchen.
Ich hätte da aber 2 Bitten, falls du mal wieder an dem Tool basteln solltest.

1: AutoConnect funktioniert bei mir nicht mit IsoTCP-Verbindung. Die Werte sind dann immer 0.

2: Es wäre super, wenn man verschiedene Config-Dateien über die Kommandozeile übergeben könnte.

Danke.
Gruß funkey


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 Oktober 2011)

funkey schrieb:


> Lars, vielen Dank für dein tolles PlcChartTool!! :TOOL:
> Das kann ich gut gebrauchen.
> Ich hätte da aber 2 Bitten, falls du mal wieder an dem Tool basteln solltest.
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit dem Autoconnect ist gefixt und eine Konfig kann über die Kommandozeile übergeben werden !


----------



## funkey (14 Oktober 2011)

Wow, das ging ja schnell!
Vielen Dank, werd ic morgen gleich testen!

Auf deiner Seite sieht es so aus, als hättest du es schon vor meiner Anfrage erledigt gehabt. 


			
				Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> PLCChartTool.ex_ - am 13.10.2011 14:06 von Lars Weiß (Version 1)


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 Oktober 2011)

Ja, hatte ich schon mal probiert, der Code war nur auskommentiert.


----------



## funkey (15 Oktober 2011)

AutoConnect funktioniert nun super, eine Config-Datei übergeben noch nicht. Ich denke es liegt daran, dass im Titel der Applikation "PlcChartTool - .\c:\config.cfg" steht anstelle von "PlcChartTool - c:\config.cfg". Wenn ich dann noch versuche die Config-Datei händisch zu öffnen stürzt das Programm ab.


----------

